# 

## gervail2

Witam,

Proszę o poradę. Planuje kupić działkę na której chciałbym wybudować kilka domków na zgłoszenie.
W okolicy którą przeglądam oferowane są działki z WZ na jeden dom całoroczny.

Jak się ma takie WZ do zgłoszenia budowy domków ?

Ja chciałbym postawić powiedzmy 3 domki na zgłoszenie + ew. dom całoroczny w przyszłości na pozwolenie na budowę. Działka przykładowo 2000m2.

Czy to jest możliwe?

Pozdrawiam
Michal

----------


## swierol

Chyba nic się nie zmieniło od kiedy ja się interesowałem tematem wiec jeden domek na każde 500m2 działki.

----------


## gervail2

no dobrze to jak na WZ jest dom całoroczny to na dzialce 2000m2 mogę postawić dom na PNB + 4 domki na zgłoszenie ?

----------


## Kaizen

> no dobrze to jak na WZ jest dom całoroczny to na dzialce 2000m2 mogę postawić dom na PNB + 4 domki na zgłoszenie ?


Poczytaj art. 29 i 30 Prawa Budowlanego _i_ WZ. To jedyne miejsca, gdzie dowiesz się, co możesz zbudować jak nie ma MPZP.

Ja chcesz postawić coś innego, niż jest w WZ - zgłoś i czekaj na sprzeciw (a nóż-widelec przejdzie).

----------


## gervail2

no wlasnie dlatego pytam, nie chce kupować dzialki, pozniej zglaszac i czekac czy sie uda czy nie. muszę wiedzieć wcześniej.

Przeczytalem te dwa art. ale nie rozjaśniły mi sytuacji. Czy WZ może ograniczyc ilość możliwych do postawienia domków na zgłoszenie ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy WZ może ograniczyc ilość możliwych do postawienia domków na zgłoszenie ?


Bez WZ nie wiesz, czy cokolwiek można postawić na tej działce - może tylko zaorać i pszenicę posiać.

----------


## ACCel

Czytajcie tutaj:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...-indywidualnej

Ewentualnie w moim wątku.

Będę ciągle powtarzał to samo  :big grin: 

Budowa budynku rekreacji indywidualnej na zgłoszenie nie wymaga warunków zabudowy. Budowa żadnej budowli na zgłoszenie (poza budynkiem jednorodzinnym w "uproszczonej" procedurze) nie wymaga warunków zabudowy.
Domek letniskowy, garaż, szambo, budynek gospodarczy itp zgłasza się bez konieczności posiadania warunków zabudowy. Nie ma też znaczenia studium uwarunkowań przestrzennych gminy.
Chyba że jest to teren z MPZP wtedy postępujemy zgodnie z MPZP.

W związku z tym nie ma problemu w budowie na terenach rolnych. W przypadku niższych kategorii gruntów (np IV) nie potrzeba też odrolnienia, bo zgodnie z przepisami, odrolnienie jest deklaratywne, starostwo co najwyżej potwierdza pieczątką na mapie, że "teren nie wymaga decyzji o odrolnieniu".

Na stronie Głównego Urzędu Nadzoru Budowlanego jest stosowna interpretacja, potwierdzającą że budowle na zgłoszenie nie wymagają WZ.
https://www.gunb.gov.pl/sites/defaul...0517_0.pdf?510


Będąc bardziej precyzyjnym jeżeli chodzi o WZ to warunki zabudowy określają warunki budowy konkretnej wskazanej budowli, czyli prosisz o warunki zabudowy na dom jednorodzinny i one określają warunki budowy takiego domu w konkretnym miejscu, a nie zamknięty zbiór tego co można wybudować na działce.

WZ na dom jednorodzinny nie ogranicza budowy czegokolwiek innego.
Mój przykład - zrobiłem dom letniskowy i szambo bez WZ, potem uzyskałem WZ na dom jednorodzinny, a potem zgłosiłem garaż, sprzeczny z WZ na dom jeżeli chodzi o nieprzekraczalną linię zabudowy (ponieważ te WZ nie dotyczą mojego garażu!).

Na wszystkie zgłoszenia biorę "zaświadczenie o niewniesieniu sprzeciwu do zgłoszenia".

----------


## Kaizen

> https://www.gunb.gov.pl/sites/defaul...0517_0.pdf?510


Rozumiem, że działka nie jest zabudowana - więc w ewidencji będzie pewnie rolna. W tym pismie jest to tak wyjaśnione:
_Należy  ponadto  zaznaczyć,  że  zgodnie  z  art.  59  ust.  1  ustawy  z  dnia  27  marca  2003  r. o  planowaniu  i  zagospodarowaniu  przestrzennym  (Dz.  U.  z  2016  r.  poz.  778  z  późn.  zm.),  zmiana zagospodarowania  terenu  w  przypadku  braku  planu  miejscowego,  polegająca  na  budowie  obiektu budowlanego  lub  wykonaniu  innych  robót  budowlanych,  a  także  zmiana  sposobu  użytkowania obiektu  budowlanego  lub  jego  części,  z  zastrzeżeniem  art.  50  ust.  1  i  art.  86,  wymaga  ustalenia, w drodze  decyzji,  warunków  zabudowy;_

Bo jak sobie koło domu (dzialka już odrolniona) stawiam piwniczkę czy domek narzędziowy - to wtedy WZ nie trzeba jak nie ma MPZP.

----------


## ACCel

> Rozumiem, że działka nie jest zabudowana - więc w ewidencji będzie pewnie rolna. W tym pismie jest to tak wyjaśnione:
> _Należy  ponadto  zaznaczyć,  że  zgodnie  z  art.  59  ust.  1  ustawy  z  dnia  27  marca  2003  r. o  planowaniu  i  zagospodarowaniu  przestrzennym  (Dz.  U.  z  2016  r.  poz.  778  z  późn.  zm.),  zmiana zagospodarowania  terenu  w  przypadku  braku  planu  miejscowego,  polegająca  na  budowie  obiektu budowlanego  lub  wykonaniu  innych  robót  budowlanych,  a  także  zmiana  sposobu  użytkowania obiektu  budowlanego  lub  jego  części,  z  zastrzeżeniem  art.  50  ust.  1  i  art.  86,  wymaga  ustalenia, w drodze  decyzji,  warunków  zabudowy;_
> 
> Bo jak sobie koło domu (dzialka już odrolniona) stawiam piwniczkę czy domek narzędziowy - to wtedy WZ nie trzeba jak nie ma MPZP.


Uciąłeś najważniejszą część tego cytatu:
" _z zastrzeżeniem art. 50 ust. 1 i art. 86, wymaga ustalenia,
w drodze decyzji, warunków zabudowy; przepis art. 50 ust. 2 stosuje się odpowiednio. Tym samym
stosując odpowiednio przepis art. 50 ust. 2 pkt 2 ustawy o planowaniu i zagospodarowaniu
przestrzennym, należy stwierdzić, że nie wymagają wydania decyzji o warunkach zabudowy roboty
budowlane niewymagające pozwolenia na budowę. Ww. ustawa przewiduje jednak pewne wyjątki
(zob. art. 50 ust. 2a i art. 59 ust. 2a ww. ustawy), które dotyczą budowy wolno stojących budynków
mieszkalnych jednorodzinnych, "_

Moja działka to grunty orne kl. IVb.

----------


## gervail2

> Uciąłeś najważniejszą część tego cytatu:
> " _z zastrzeżeniem art. 50 ust. 1 i art. 86, wymaga ustalenia,
> w drodze decyzji, warunków zabudowy; przepis art. 50 ust. 2 stosuje się odpowiednio. Tym samym
> stosując odpowiednio przepis art. 50 ust. 2 pkt 2 ustawy o planowaniu i zagospodarowaniu
> przestrzennym, należy stwierdzić, że nie wymagają wydania decyzji o warunkach zabudowy roboty
> budowlane niewymagające pozwolenia na budowę. Ww. ustawa przewiduje jednak pewne wyjątki
> (zob. art. 50 ust. 2a i art. 59 ust. 2a ww. ustawy), które dotyczą budowy wolno stojących budynków
> mieszkalnych jednorodzinnych, "_
> 
> Moja działka to grunty orne kl. IVb.


Dotychczas wyczytałem że na działce rolnej może budować się tylko rolnik. To rozumiem, iż tak nie jest? 
Więcej czytam i mniej rozumiem, co strona to inne informacje...

Czy część działki po prostu odrolniłeś ?

----------


## ACCel

Grunty rolne klasy IV I gorsze mają deklaratywnie odrolnienie, czyli nie wymagają decyzji o odrolnieniu.

Na dowolnym takim gruncie (bez MPZP) można wybudować dowolną budowlę na zgłoszenie poza domem jednorodzinnym i stacją trafo, bez konieczności uzyskania WZ.

----------


## gervail2

> Grunty rolne klasy IV I gorsze mają deklaratywnie odrolnienie, czyli nie wymagają decyzji o odrolnieniu.
> 
> Na dowolnym takim gruncie (bez MPZP) można wybudować dowolną budowlę na zgłoszenie poza domem jednorodzinnym i stacją trafo, bez konieczności uzyskania WZ.



ok, czy dobrze rozumiem, iz majac dzialkę rolką 2000m2 klasy IV lub gorszej (bez MPZP) moge zbudowac 4 domki na zgloszenie nie bedąc rolnikiem + ew. dom na PNB po uzyskaniu WZ?

Czy to wymaga jakiejs papierologi oprocz zgloszenia w przypadków tych 4 domków? 

PS. 
Jeszcze jedno pytanie jesli mozna. Wyczytalem ze wyłączenie 500m2 z produkcji rolnej jest bez opłaty. Czy to dotyczy powierzchni łącznej budynków, dróg etc czy jest to powierzchnia łączna zabudowy (mam tu ma mysli ze jesli postawie 2 domki czyli 2x35=70m2, ktore beda odsuniete od siebie to czy ta powierzchnia pomiędzy domkami będzie się wliczać do tych 500m2)

Dziękuję za informacje.

----------


## ACCel

Dobrze rozumiesz.

Liczy się tylko powierzchnia pod budynkami, ewentualnie tarasy utwardzenia itp, ale tego nie podawaj na zgłoszeniu.

----------


## Fafikdog

> Czytajcie tutaj:
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...-indywidualnej
> 
> Ewentualnie w moim wątku.
> 
> Będę ciągle powtarzał to samo 
> 
> Budowa budynku rekreacji indywidualnej na zgłoszenie nie wymaga warunków zabudowy. Budowa żadnej budowli na zgłoszenie (poza budynkiem jednorodzinnym w "uproszczonej" procedurze) nie wymaga warunków zabudowy.
> Domek letniskowy, garaż, szambo, budynek gospodarczy itp zgłasza się bez konieczności posiadania warunków zabudowy. Nie ma też znaczenia studium uwarunkowań przestrzennych gminy.
> ...


Bardzo proszę o rozjaśnienie tych mętnych (dla mnie) wód: domek do 35m2 na wybudować na dowolnego rodzaju działce?
Jeżeli dobuduję taras to będzie doliczony do powierzchni domku?

----------


## gervail2

> Dobrze rozumiesz.
> 
> Liczy się tylko powierzchnia pod budynkami, ewentualnie tarasy utwardzenia itp, ale tego nie podawaj na zgłoszeniu.


Dostalem informację, ze Starostwa iż od 09.2020 takie budowy będą wymagać WZ.

----------


## matcza

> Dostalem informację, ze Starostwa iż od 09.2020 takie budowy będą wymagać WZ.


Dla potomnych - od 2022 WZ nie są wymagane na budynki na zgłoszenie (za wyjątkiem domów jednorodzinnych 70m2) - informacja ze starostwa ze stycznia 2022. 

Także bez problemu po zakupie działki rolnej (klasy IV,V,VI MINERALNE) można zgłaszać budowę takich obiektów w starostwie i nie dołączać WZ.

W przypadku jeśli macie klasę ziemi I,II,III albo IV,V,VI pochodzenia organicznego WZ będą potrzebne bo... do uzyskania decyzji o wyłączeniu gruntów z produkcji rolnej obligatoryjnie trzeba dołączyć WZ. Czyli przy tych klasach lepszych WZ nie jest potrzebne do celów samego budowy samego obiektu tylko do wyłączenia z produkcji rolnej.

Można więc np. wystąpić o WZ na dom jednorodzinny i przed/w trakcie/po uzyskaniu WZ budować sobie np. budynek gospodarczy na narzędzia na zgłoszenie. Po wydaniu WZ na dom jednorodzinny taki budynek tak czy siak można wznosić "niezgodnie" z otrzymanymi WZ bo WZ dostaliśmy na dom a nie na budynki na zgłoszenie i te WZ nijak się mają do innych obiektów.

Jeśli w starostwie robią problemy - składajcie zgłoszenie - po prostu. Jeśli na piśmie wezwą do dołączenia WZ to pisemnie pytać na jakiej podstawie (podstawy oczywiście brak).

----------


## lcddisplay

> Dla potomnych - od 2022 WZ nie są wymagane na budynki na zgłoszenie (za wyjątkiem domów jednorodzinnych 70m2) - informacja ze starostwa ze stycznia 2022. 
> 
> Także bez problemu po zakupie działki rolnej (klasy IV,V,VI MINERALNE) można zgłaszać budowę takich obiektów w starostwie i nie dołączać WZ.
> 
> W przypadku jeśli macie klasę ziemi I,II,III albo IV,V,VI pochodzenia organicznego WZ będą potrzebne bo... do uzyskania decyzji o wyłączeniu gruntów z produkcji rolnej obligatoryjnie trzeba dołączyć WZ. Czyli przy tych klasach lepszych WZ nie jest potrzebne do celów samego budowy samego obiektu tylko do wyłączenia z produkcji rolnej.
> 
> Można więc np. wystąpić o WZ na dom jednorodzinny i przed/w trakcie/po uzyskaniu WZ budować sobie np. budynek gospodarczy na narzędzia na zgłoszenie. Po wydaniu WZ na dom jednorodzinny taki budynek tak czy siak można wznosić "niezgodnie" z otrzymanymi WZ bo WZ dostaliśmy na dom a nie na budynki na zgłoszenie i te WZ nijak się mają do innych obiektów.
> 
> Jeśli w starostwie robią problemy - składajcie zgłoszenie - po prostu. Jeśli na piśmie wezwą do dołączenia WZ to pisemnie pytać na jakiej podstawie (podstawy oczywiście brak).


Otóż nie. Jest to nieprawda. Aby wybudować budynek na zgłoszenie musimy oświadczyć, że dysponujemy działką na cele budowlane. Działka rolna bez MPZP i WZ jest działką przeznaczoną na cele rolnicze niezależnie od klasy gruntu. 

I oto jest podstawa prawna do zakwestionowania zgłoszenia bez WZ.

----------


## stos

> Otóż nie. Jest to nieprawda. Aby wybudować budynek na zgłoszenie musimy oświadczyć, że dysponujemy działką na cele budowlane. Działka rolna bez MPZP i WZ jest działką przeznaczoną na cele rolnicze niezależnie od klasy gruntu. 
> 
> I oto jest podstawa prawna do zakwestionowania zgłoszenia bez WZ.


A to jest ciekawe bo sam wybudowałem dwa domki (35m2) na zgłoszenie na gruncie rolnym klasy VI i nikt mnie o WZ nie prosił a odrolnienie  nie było wymagane z racji klasy VI gruntu.

----------


## Bertha

Po prostu mieszkacie w innych powiatach i odmiennie są interpretowane przepisy.  Normalne w kraju między Odrą a Bugiem.

----------


## stos

> Po prostu mieszkacie w innych powiatach i odmiennie są interpretowane przepisy.  Normalne w kraju między Odrą a Bugiem.


Ja myślę że @lcddisplay teoretyzuje a ja piszę o swoich doświadczeniach.

----------


## lcddisplay

> Ja myślę że @lcddisplay teoretyzuje a ja piszę o swoich doświadczeniach.


Dopytywałem w kilku powiatach, województwo lubuskie. Wszędzie ta sama odpowiedź. Oni tam twierdzą, że działki rolne to rolne i muszą być wydane WZ. Czyli ogólnie wszystko po staremu, każde starostwo ma swoje zasady.

----------


## stos

> Dopytywałem w kilku powiatach, województwo lubuskie. Wszędzie ta sama odpowiedź. Oni tam twierdzą, że działki rolne to rolne i muszą być wydane WZ. Czyli ogólnie wszystko po staremu, każde starostwo ma swoje zasady.


Jedyne co jest pewne to to że każde starostwo podlega pod to samo prawo.
Czy składałeś zgłoszenie zamiaru budowy 35m2 budynku i Ci odmówili żądając WZ-ki?
Czy tylko pytałeś?
Urzędnik pytany plecie co mu ślina na język przyniesie ale kiedy ma podjąć decyzję niezgodną z prawem to się zastanowi czy warto ryzykować utratę stanowiska.

----------


## Bertha

Ejże, zaraz utrata stanowiska?  Tak nagle?   Za zamek w Stobnicy po zadymie w publikatorach, sprawa trafiła do sądu już po trzech latach.  Teraz wokanda, potem biegli, później różne instancje, apelacje,  spokojnie większość urzędników zdąży doczekać emerytury.  Wydaje mi się, że jest jakaś różnica skali między zameczkiem  ze Stobnicy  a jednorodzinną chatką drobnego inwestora. 
Ale może się mylę, w końcu jestem tylko siwy a nie łysy.

----------


## stos

> Ejże, zaraz utrata stanowiska?  Tak nagle?   Za zamek w Stobnicy po zadymie w publikatorach, sprawa trafiła do sądu już po trzech latach.  Teraz wokanda, potem biegli, później różne instancje, apelacje,  spokojnie większość urzędników zdąży doczekać emerytury.  Wydaje mi się, że jest jakaś różnica skali między zameczkiem  ze Stobnicy  a jednorodzinną chatką drobnego inwestora. 
> Ale może się mylę, w końcu jestem tylko siwy a nie łysy.


Zapominasz o powiedzeniu "Jak kraść to miliony" bo wtedy nikt Ci nic nie zrobi.
Jak ten emeryt co batonik ukradł w sklepie bo był głodny i poszedł siedzieć na kilka miesięcy.
U mnie w gminie pani w wydziale architektury wydała WZ na inwestycję na terenie zakazanym przez prawo i jak się sprawa "rypła" wyleciała z hukiem.
Im niżej urzędnik siedzi na tej drabinie tym szybciej z niej spada.
Im większy przekręt/inwestycja tym mniejsze szanse na utratę stanowiska.

----------


## Bertha

Witajcie w IV rp   :mad:

----------


## stos

> Witajcie w IV rp


Strasznie się ograniczasz w swoim widzeniu świata.

----------


## Bertha

To jest piąta wersja ustroju w której trafiło mi się żyć, więc nie trafiłeś z ograniczaniem. Premierów nie zliczę, reform także. Niebawem zacznę wierzyć w cuda.  Prowadzący DG wiedzą o co chodzi.

----------


## stos

> To jest piąta wersja ustroju w której trafiło mi się żyć, więc nie trafiłeś z ograniczaniem. Premierów nie zliczę, reform także. Niebawem zacznę wierzyć w cuda.  Prowadzący DG wiedzą o co chodzi.


Nadal się ograniczasz tylko do Polski.

----------


## Bertha

Niestety mojej działalności nie mogę prowadzić zdalnie z innego kraju. Rekreacja to inszy temat, tu ograniczeń brak. Rozsądek nakazuje unikać polskich lotnisk, przynamniej do czasu przywrócenia dwuosobowych obsad na stanowiskach KRL czyli zakończenia sporu z PAŻP.

----------

